# en deuil ??



## bidibibanban (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai vraiment besoin de vos avis et expériences... J'ai confié mon bon vieux G4 agp 400mhz à un pro...:mouais: pour qu'il remplace mon petit DD  de 20 g par deux Maxtor ide 200go que j'ai acheté sur Cdiscount grace aussi à une carte ACARD 6280 M de chez Macway. Hier je ramène l'UC chez moi pour re- installer le systeme 9.2.2 et ensuite X.
Donc je lance le CD de Mac OS 9, et je reformate les 2 DD pour faire 2 partitions. une pour 9 et l'autre plus grande pour X... ça marche j'installe 9 et je décide de redemarrer ( en selectionnant le bon DD) mais rien... 3- 4- 5 fois rien ! impossible de démarrer sur le DD...Je décide de tout refaire à zero. reformatage, MAIS cette fois, je décide d'installer d'abord MAC OS X. Et je lance l'outil DD dans panther...Mauvaise idée..:rose: je clic sur partitionner, et Paf, écran figé , le gros plantage, impossible de relancer la bécane ! obliger de débrancher.. Et quand je rebranche, la méga cata, écran NOIR, plus de clavier...Je démarre l'UC avec le bouton mais ça ne va pas plus loin ! Seul le lecteur DVD marche encore, mais impossible de booter depuis un CD.... Alors c'est quoi Crash disques, carte acard HS...ou carte mère....Quelqu'un a t'il déja eu ce type de problème... Comment faire pour savoir de quoi cela vient ?? 

 D'avance un grand merci.... :mouais:


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Septembre 2006)

Salut.

C'est pas en postant dans un forum au hasard que tu risques le plus d'avoir une r&#233;ponse, bien au contraire ! Ici tu es dans le forum Windows sur Mac. Absolument rien &#224; voir avec ton probl&#232;me   je d&#233;place.

Ah et un autre conseil tant que j'y pense : soit plus pr&#233;cis dans le titre, il doit r&#233;sumer ton probl&#232;me et l&#224; encore &#231;a augmentera ta chance d'avoir une r&#233;ponse pr&#233;cise... Maintenant j'esp&#232;re que tu trouveras rapidement une solution!


----------



## OrdinoMac (14 Septembre 2006)

Dans un premier temps j'essayerai de redémarrer avec les options d'origine, c'est à dire sans la cart acard. Et ensuite d'ajouter un élémént aprés l'autre.


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2006)

je crois simplement, qu'il l'a confié a un Pro il va quand meme pas le redemonter 
sinon il n'y a pas un bridage au niveau materiel quand a la taille du disque?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Septembre 2006)

Je pense qu'il faut faire un Reset du PMU. 
C'est un bouton poussoir sur la carte m&#232;re qu'il faut actionner. Tu te sens de le faire, ou pas ?


&#199;a arrive souvent sur ces machines lorsqu'on joue trop avec l'arriv&#233;e de 220v    La prochaine fois, essaye de rester appuy&#233; 5 secondes sur le bouton de mise en route. &#199;a &#233;teins tout, et ensuite, tu rallumes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> je crois simplement, qu'il l'a confié a un Pro il va quand meme pas le redemonter
> sinon il n'y a pas un bridage au niveau materiel quand a la taille du disque?



C'est possible, mais ce n'est pas la cause, cette limitation empêche d'exploiter la totalité d'un gros disque, mais pas de l'utiliser. Un disque dépassant les 128 Go sera reconnu pour cette taille seulement, mais il fonctionnera.


----------



## claude72 (15 Septembre 2006)

Il me semble que la limitation à 128 Go était due au contrôleur IDE de certains Mac : normalement, cette limitation ne devrait pas exister sur une carte IDE PCI ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Il me semble que la limitation à 128 Go était due au contrôleur IDE de certains Mac :



C'est vrai



claude72 a dit:


> normalement, cette limitation ne devrait pas exister sur une carte IDE PCI ???



Pourquoi non ? Ça tiens au modèle de contrôleur IDE utilisé, si la carte est équipée d'un tel contrôleur, il y aura les mêmes effets que monté dans le Mac.

Mais de toute façon, ton problème ne vient pas de là, l'hypothèse qui me vient en premier à l'esprit est que ce Mac ne peut pas démarrer sur un disque qui n'est pas branché sur le contrôleur interne, ou, résultat identique, la carte qu'ils t'ont montée ne permet pas le boot.

De toute façon, c'est de ce côté qu'il faut chercher.


----------



## jececle59 (15 Septembre 2006)

je pencherais plutot pour un probleme d'alimentation (qui aurait du mal a alimenter les 2 disques dur et tout le reste) je parle en connaissance de cause avec 2 maxtor également. je crois que se sont des disques gourmands en énergie. dans mon quicksilver j'ai essayé 2 disques sur maxtor (1 de 240 Go + 1 de 160 Goà ça ne marchait pas. Par contre 1 disque dur maxtor de 240 go + 1 disque dur de 80 de western digital ça marche nickel.
Si ça peut faire avancer le schimblick
Essaye d'abord avec un seul disque dur de 200 go pour voir si ça marche. (ça nécessite évidemment d'en débrancher un )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2006)

jececle59 a dit:


> je pencherais plutot pour un probleme d'alimentation (qui aurait du mal a alimenter les 2 disques dur et tout le reste) je parle en connaissance de cause avec 2 maxtor également. je crois que se sont des disques gourmands en énergie. dans mon quicksilver j'ai essayé 2 disques sur maxtor (1 de 240 Go + 1 de 160 Goà ça ne marchait pas. Par contre 1 disque dur maxtor de 240 go + 1 disque dur de 80 de western digital ça marche nickel.
> Si ça peut faire avancer le schimblick
> Essaye d'abord avec un seul disque dur de 200 go pour voir si ça marche. (ça nécessite évidemment d'en débrancher un )



Si c'était le cas, le problème ne se serait pas posé au moment ou il doit booter dessus, mais dès le formatage. Il n'aurait pas réussi à installer un système sur un de ces disques. Le problème, si j'ai bien compris, c'est juste le boot, pas l'accès aux disques.


----------



## jececle59 (15 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'était le cas, le problème ne se serait pas posé au moment ou il doit booter dessus, mais dès le formatage. Il n'aurait pas réussi à installer un système sur un de ces disques. Le problème, si j'ai bien compris, c'est juste le boot, pas l'accès aux disques.



lorsque j'avais les 2 disques maxtor ni l'un ni l'autre n'était reconnu je n'avais donc plus de boot. Simplement l'accès au DVD. de plus en penchant l'oreille sur les disque dur, le bruit était vraiment bizarre comme si les moteur n'arrivait pas à entrainer les plateaux. C'est pour cela que j'envisageais cette piste pour bidibibanban


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Septembre 2006)

jececle59 a dit:


> lorsque j'avais les 2 disques maxtor ni l'un ni l'autre n'était reconnu je n'avais donc plus de boot. Simplement l'accès au DVD. de plus en penchant l'oreille sur les disque dur, le bruit était vraiment bizarre comme si les moteur n'arrivait pas à entrainer les plateaux. C'est pour cela que j'envisageais cette piste pour bidibibanban


C'est vrais que &#231;a ressemble fort &#224; son probl&#232;me, mais le fait ait que s'il &#224; eu le temps d'installer Mac OS 9 sans que &#231;a lui pose de probl&#232;me, c'est que le probl&#232;me &#224; tr&#232;s peux de chance de venir de l&#224;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2006)

jececle59 a dit:


> lorsque j'avais les 2 disques maxtor ni l'un ni l'autre n'était reconnu je n'avais donc plus de boot. Simplement l'accès au DVD. de plus en penchant l'oreille sur les disque dur, le bruit était vraiment bizarre comme si les moteur n'arrivait pas à entrainer les plateaux. C'est pour cela que j'envisageais cette piste pour bidibibanban




Tu n'as pas bien compris mon explication, là : Ses disques fonctionnent normalement en lecture et en écriture. Son seul problème, c'est qu'il ne peut pas démarrer dessus.


----------



## jececle59 (15 Septembre 2006)

OUI exact j'ai du mal à lire ce matin


----------



## bidibibanban (15 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour vos pistes.
Mes excuses pour l'erreur de forum, il y'a longtemps je venais souvent sur le forum, c'était les puces intel sur mac !!  Plus sérieusement c'est mon premier vrai problème avec un mac... J'ai un doute pour l'alimentation, il y'a un paquet de mac avec plusieurs gros DD.
Pour répondre au niveau de la carte PCI, elle permet en effet, de reconnaitre les gros DD de plus de 128 G et de booter... Mais je me demande bien, si c'est pas elle qui serait HS, car normalement il y'a une diode verte dessus qui s'allume, et la rien...:mouais:  Personne n'a ce type de carte par ici ???
 a ++ Bidibibanban


----------



## bidibibanban (19 Septembre 2006)

J'ai confirmation,la mère est HS...


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2006)

Elle est sous garantie, si tu viens juste de l'acheter, non ?


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> Elle est sous garantie, si tu viens juste de l'acheter, non ?



C'est pas que le matin qu'y'en a certains qui ont du mal a lire 



			
				bididiban a dit:
			
		

> J'ai confié mon bon vieux G4 agp 400mhz à un pro...



Il a acheté des HDDs pas le G4, et meme dans le cas ou il l'aurait acheté,  il n'est plus 'tout' neuf 
Sinon, dommage pour toi, les disques marchent, et la CM est naze


----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2006)

Je suis con, je croyais que c'&#233;tait la carte acard qui &#233;tait morte.


----------



## iPierre (26 Septembre 2006)

Est il possible de "flasher" le controller IDE pour passer la limitation des 127/8 Go ou est il imperatif d'utiliser un autre controller que celui de la CM ?

m'ci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

Rien &#224; faire, seule une carte IDE PCI peut permettre l'accueil de disques de plus de 128 Go. Le contr&#244;leur IDE n'est pas flashable.


----------

